# Average Age of GT-R buyer?



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

Got thinking from reading the music thread that I don't appear to be the only moderately ageing one here, thought it might be interesting to find out ages, but probably needs to be a private poll please mods?

Illl kick off, my birth cert says I'm ageing but my mind doesn't:chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm 37.

edit: it would be nice to know how old the people are that respond to threads.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

38.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

31 :wavey: 

(you could have made the poll more like 26-31) :chuckle:


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

23.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

23 too


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

49

Just hope that suspension's not too harsh,I'll be closer to 51 when the car arrives.........now where's my pipe & slippers.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

38 but won't buy probably until I'm in my 40s.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

49...The back feeling more of the bumps


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

GTRok said:


> 49
> 
> Just hope that suspension's not too harsh,I'll be closer to 51 when the car arrives.........now where's my pipe & slippers.


   

49 now 50 when it arrives


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm 31..will be 2-3 years before i get mine.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Older people in the UK by the looks of things

40+

R


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

36 .


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

49 but 51 if it arrives September 2009 :smokin:


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

31..........

23 & ordering GTR's eh........it was a 1991 Pug 309 Gti for me!!! :chuckle:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> 31..........
> 
> 23 & ordering GTR's eh........it was a 1991 Pug 309 Gti for me!!! :chuckle:


When I was 23 I had a brand New Vauxhall Chevette costing £3,500.00 :chuckle: :bawling: The sacrifices we make for having kids.

CJ


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Phew, so I still have some time left to buy mine ... 
Good to see that the 18-25 yrs old aren't the main group of buyers, would've made me think twice about what I achieved in my life so far.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

CJay said:


> When I was 23 I had a brand New Vauxhall Chevette costing £3,500.00 :chuckle: :bawling: The sacrifices we make for having kids.
> 
> CJ


We work hard, we play hard! :chuckle:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Loads of time because the wonderful thing about being a bloke is our mental age never climbs above 20 :chuckle:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

09SpecV said:


> We work hard, we play hard! :chuckle:


DITTO :chuckle:


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

43


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Fireblade, then Scooby, then kids. But back in the fast lane soon.

Sounds Familiar :chuckle:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*45*

Bought GTS @ 36, GTR @ 40.

For the 'still young inside' respondees, one of my favourite quotes:

"*Inside every old person, there's a young person wondering what the F*** happened*." 

So bastad true. Wish they'd warned me about it. Then again, I wouldn't have listened. Ha.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

jae said:


> Bought GTS @ 36, GTR @ 40.
> 
> For the 'still young inside' respondees, one of my favourite quotes:
> 
> ...


Excellent :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

_Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional !
_ :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

CJay said:


> Fireblade, then Scooby, then kids. But back in the fast lane soon.
> 
> Sounds Familiar :chuckle:


M3, Scooby STI 408bhp, Mitsi EVO iX 400bhp and now onto GTR :chuckle:


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

32 - planning to be taking delivery this time in 2010 

Anyone under 30 who actually has an order down (as opposed to just dreaming!) I take my hat off to you. (Unless you live with your parents :chuckle: )


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Correction*



Peely said:


> _Growing old is mandatory, growing up is IMPOSSIBLE!
> _


Much better.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

Neil_H said:


> 32 - planning to be taking delivery this time in 2010
> 
> Anyone under 30 who actually has an order down (as opposed to just dreaming!) I take my hat off to you. (Unless you live with your parents :chuckle: )


Put it back on, we can see your balding spot  :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

Neil_H said:


> 32 - planning to be taking delivery this time in 2010
> 
> Anyone under 30 who actually has an order down (as opposed to just dreaming!) I take my hat off to you. (Unless you live with your parents :chuckle: )


Compared to the missus, living with any parents would do very nicely..........

Even Fred & Rose West............:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

31, but will be 32 when when gets here next year


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

24 for a lucky bunny


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

35 years old, but I'm going to wait and see how this R35 pans out. Tuneability is a BIG issue with me. But in a way, it'd make sense to buy an R35 when I'm 35 

There are two for sale in Korea, but I haven't (and no one else has either) pulled the trigger on them - they've got the limiter on them and probably won't sell until delimiting is a clear and easy process, and also, they're both silver - I'd want black. A 180kph limit is absurd.


----------



## BW Sport (Mar 13, 2008)

44, couldnt afford to buy one or insure one until recently !


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

5 decades, 2 more to drive gtr's........


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

51 and don't look a day over 60. Mental age about 14 according to my wife.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

As above in terms of mental age, but 55 when I get one.

As one of the people who work with me said-

" I thought this GTR thing was a mid-life crisis but you're already too old for that !"

Hmph.


----------



## alfcanada (Dec 8, 2007)

i'm 32


----------



## baldilocks (Jul 4, 2005)

*average age of GT-R buyer*

:smokin: 40


----------



## Lee M (Dec 22, 2007)

40 if it arrives in March Black, Black Edition :smokin:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

34 and still getting ID'd  (infact ID'd last week buying a mixture of pills in the supermarket, shocked i was!!!)


----------



## Explorer (Oct 23, 2007)

39 ......

It's going to be my 40th Birthday present to myself


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

27 here :wavey: 

First car was a used Renault 19 (I was 18 then). Got stolen in France (Cap d'Agde) and burned! :flame:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

30 but will be 31 in a month.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm 36, will be 38 when my GT-R arrives.

I notice that a few of you have listed some of your previous cars. I think people will probably me more likely to list their age than their embarrassing car history, but let's find out:

Ford Fiesta 1.4S (from ages 17-20)
Ford Fiesta XR2i 16v (from ages 20-23)
Toyota Celica GT (from ages 23-26)
Toyota Supra RZ-S (from 26-38)
Nissan GT-R (from 38-?)


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Peely said:


> _Growing old is mandatory, growing up Can F**k Off!!!!!
> _ :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


32 going on 7

Cars

Astra GSI Age 23 (late starter I know) 
Nissan 200SX S14a Age 24
Nissan 350Z GT Age 27
M3 SMG Age 30
MY05 STi Type UK (Owned for 8 weeks) Age 31
911 C2S 997 Age 31


Kp


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

46

1st car Ford Escort Mk1 1100cc!


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> (you could have made the poll more like 26-31) :chuckle:


will they never learn? 

i also like the class that starts at 17. is that a legal age somewhere in europe or just for the us?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

der_horst said:


> i also like the class that starts at 17. is that a legal age somewhere in europe or just for the us?


It's 17 in the UK mate, at least it used to be - not sure if it's changed?


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

27 years old and my first supercar! I literally cannot wait :squintdan


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

None of the admins or site owner want to reveal their statistics here?


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

33 now but will just be 34 when the GTR arrives.

Current car -
M5
Previous cars -
S4
330ci sport
Daewoo :clap: something or other - shi**est car ever :chairshot 
323ci
Mondeo estate ghia 
Mondeo estate ghia  (but written off by a pensioner whilst parked at the airport  )


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

23, r33 gtr

previous
mirage turbo
mirage mivec
pulsar vzr
180 sx 2 litre turbo


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

47

now driving the red GTR.

Hehe, looks old but acting young.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

im 28 was 25 when i bought my r34


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

25 now . . 26 on delivery . . supposed to be saving for a house but decided to postpone and do the sensible thing!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

You are all inadequately experienced apprentices with no discernable heritage!

Age 50

M15 (its a Suzuki)
Casal 50 (damn moped law came in)
Yamaha YB80 (replaced Casal, which was killed by a Taxi, whilst waiting of insurance money)
Yamaha YAS1 125 2-stroke twin, first thing I began seriously tuning. ETC13J, probably long broken up.
T250 Crooks Suzuki, one of only 5 made to race at the TT. Spare bike so wasn't used as Barry bottled it. Converted for road use, as quick as a Kwack 500 and handled miles better. SEO732M where are you now?
GT500 Terry Shepherd Suzuki. Awesome performance, awful fuel consumption on a par with a GTR! Killed it by over revving, only did it the once.
GT550 Triple Suzuki. Too wide, too heavy, dropped it lots and blew two engines. 
GT750 Triple Suzuki (three of them). A bit heavy but went well and could be made to handle, sort of. Still got two in garage.
Ford Cortina 1500 Mk 1 - first car. Parked at speed into corner of school bike shed wall and wrote it off.
Singer Gazelle 1750 - Fell apart with rust.
Triumph Herald 997 with twin solex carbs. Snapped chassis in half over hump back bridge, suspect the four girls in the back didn't help weight distribution but where excellent on the eye.
Part shared in a Honda CB250 with someone. Cost 70quid as not running, I fixed the bike, my mate gave it a good cleaning as he was good at that and we sold it for 275quid.
Honda Z60 - car with 600cc twin air cooled engine, double overhead cam. After a lot of fiddling could get 80mph out of it. Only replaced the engine once..............
Ford Cortina Mk3. Started as 1300, replaced engine with a 1600 out of a stock car, went much better then. Sold with arrival of Company car!
GSX250 Suzuki 4 stroke twin. Nice package, just too slow as it was flat out at around 85. Great for hacking around on.
1100 Suzuki came next. The definitive UJM. Loved my 2 strokes, still do for the noise, but this bike accelerated like nothing before and was like sitting on a frequently unguided missile. 
I'm not listing the Company cars, too many and all rep mobiles.
When Company car life ended was given a metro to temporarily run around in. What a dog............ but it was free so got my money's worth!
Traded up to a Mercedes 300 Estate, 6 pot auto. Big, heavy, boring, reminded me of driving a panzer up the road. However, circumstances dictated it was the car required at that time. 
Had sold the 1100 Suzuki, so bought a 1000 Suzuki instead.
Finally ditched Merc and got a Mitsubishi GTO in the early 90's, wanted a GTR however they where silly money. Loved the car but almost impossible to tune, even service, as no one knew very much about them. Did a 360 on a flooded country road late one night, clipped a tree and the insurers wrote it off. 
Don't laugh, bought an Omega as a temporary replacement.
Then bought the R32 straight out of Japan and used that as my daily drive for a couple of years before eventually buying the Omega back again for the daily run to the office. It was written off when someone rear ended me.
Then bought the Garage Bomber R33 (yes I've got a 32 and a 33).
Last purchase has been my doggy Golf Diesel for the run into the office.
I think that's about it.

See, you lot are hardly trying. Pug 306's indeed, you'll tell me you rode a Lambretta next.................

DaveG


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

41 in three months.

Terje.


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

My list will look like this in 17 years time :smokin: 



ATCO said:


> You are all inadequately experienced apprentices with no discernable heritage!
> 
> Age 50
> 
> ...


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

24 right now, if my career path works out as I hope *knock on wood* I'm aiming to buy my GT-R in 5 years, so 29


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, first post to this forum. Been watching for about a month but unable to reply to posts until now. 34yrs old.


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

was 21 when i bought my first gtr, now 25.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

40 going on 12 :chuckle:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

R35Bren said:


> 25 now . . 26 on delivery . . supposed to be saving for a house but decided to postpone and do the sensible thing!


That was my decision too! (@28 yrs old! I wish I'd bought when I finished uni!)

Unfortunately Mrs R won the debate


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

R35Bren said:


> 25 now . . 26 on delivery . . supposed to be saving for a house but decided to postpone and do the sensible thing!


Madness..... get the house. I may sound like an old fart (cause I am) but you will regret it later. At your age you have plenty of time for cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## msia (Apr 3, 2008)

*Malaysian Buyer*

26 years old. Hope to be getting the car in the next couple of weeks


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

36, when i bought mine a few years back now.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Neil_H said:


> Madness..... get the house. I may sound like an old fart (cause I am) but you will regret it later. At your age you have plenty of time for cars.:thumbsup:


Started my own company at the end of last year & I'll need 2 or 3 years worth of books before I can apply for mortgages anyway. Fingers crossed by that time the market will hit a low (for my sakes anyway) . . and when it does . . there will be a black beauty on the drive!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

22 ;-)


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

32....


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

i agree. real estate is a better option. A car is NOT an investment. I love the GT-R but i would take a house over a car if I was in your position. No matter how I love that car.
I waited until I could afford to do anything with my money before I deicded to purchase the cars I really wanted.
It depend on what your priorities are. I have a family so I have ensure I can provide for them first, then myself last.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

:flame:


----------



## Noodler (Dec 23, 2007)

34...


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

the King said:


> i agree. real estate is a better option. A car is NOT an investment. I love the GT-R but i would take a house over a car if I was in your position. No matter how I love that car.
> I waited until I could afford to do anything with my money before I deicded to purchase the cars I really wanted.
> It depend on what your priorities are. I have a family so I have ensure I can provide for them first, then myself last.


I don't think it's anywhere near as black and white as this. In the current market place it's quite possible that house prices will continue to drop. Last months drop of 2.5% in England was considerable. The US is in an even worse position. 

It's also probable that the demand for the GT-R will at least initially mean that early examples will command a premium.

If your playing the long game, the house is a good option but short term, the GT-R has its merits.


----------



## zuby84 (Apr 18, 2008)

23 and my first new car. Ordered from Nobles in Edinburgh


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well when i find the right one i will be 20! (am atm but you know what i mean!)


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you sure the young pre-25 year olds are talking about the R35?!

Unless your exceptionally fortunate I cannot see how a very young 20 ish lad can afford to just buy a £55,000 car let alone run, insure and maintain the thing. I didn't know we had premiership footballers on this forum... :nervous: 

I could maybe see it if one young person has got lucky by investing, creating a company or even winning the lottery - but I doubt very much there would be anyone here that has done this. Truely baffle's me. It's costing me an arm and leg to keep a £20k car running and I am only 23 and on pretty good wages (so I can only presume some maybe telling porky's in this vote).

I would imagine the odd 1 or 2 people under 25's are complete nutters and have decided to invest in it. Still, I cannot see how?! All I can say is, they must be doing something right in life that the rest of us cannot see...

Edit: This is intended for the UK audience as I am aware that in other countries, the GTR maybe a lot less.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha woops my bad!
sorry didnt look at the thread menu! just saw the post and thought ooh!
well im trying to get my dad to get an r35 if that counts! guess ill have to stick with a 33 for the mo! not that there is aything wrong with that! I could buy an r35 if i want it but id rather keep the money for a house!


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

Was 17 when i bought my gts-t now im 21 (a week ago) going to treat myself to an r32 gtr this year and hopefully to an r35 by the time i'm 25


----------



## sideways-coby (Apr 18, 2008)

Im 22 and just had the privlige of gettin a R33 GTR, many mods to cum!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

im 25
i did the order of the GT-R
and i will receyve it with 27  :bawling:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

DauntingGecko said:


> Unless your exceptionally fortunate I cannot see how a very young 20 ish lad can afford to just buy a £55,000 car let alone run, insure and maintain the thing. I didn't know we had premiership footballers on this forum... :nervous:
> 
> I could maybe see it if one young person has got lucky by investing, creating a company or even winning the lottery - but I doubt very much there would be anyone here that has done this. Truely baffle's me. It's costing me an arm and leg to keep a £20k car running and I am only 23 and on pretty good wages (so I can only presume some maybe telling porky's in this vote).
> 
> ...


I bought a UK 300ZXTT at 21, my 1st R33 when I was 22 and my current car (UK car) when I was 23.
The list price with the mods I had done was about 60K.
Since then I've done 'a few' mods.
I did it all off my own back having left school at 16 to do an apprenticeship.
I started working offshore at the age of 18.

There's a lot of young people who earn quite a lot of money, plenty enough to buy the new GT-R, just most have other priorities.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

21 got R33 GTR Vspec (Standard)
older Bro 28 R33 GTR 805 BHP
Older bro 33 R34 GTR 750+BHP


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

G40tee said:


> haha woops my bad!
> !


Individually I recognise 50% of those words, but when pushed together in that order i am utterly confused  

Anyway 34 going on 60 here


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I was 29 when i got my R33 and thats 2 years ago.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm 63 but will be 64 before delivery! Currently own a Z and looking forward to taking my R35 to the 'Ring as soon as its run in!

JohnK (Drive it like you stole it!)


----------



## jamiedon (Apr 13, 2008)

46 - live in Singapore

Dark Metal Grey - Black Interior, premium edition Mines ECU and titanium exhaust........will arrive on these fair shores 10th May, gotta say i'm a little excited!!!!

Will try and post some pics (if my kids can show me how to!)


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

30 .


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

32 Now
R33 GTR Bought 2005 when I was 29:smokin:


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

42 - will wait to see the car & what other versions will follow


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

33. Will wait a few years for a used non-beta one. Look! They have already started making oem modifications at the factory on things like engine and tranaxle mounts. From time to time, I will keep an eye on all the bugs that are being fixed while I find ways to put my money to work. It will only get cheaper and better:chuckle:


----------



## jamiedon (Apr 13, 2008)

DauntingGecko said:


> Are you sure the young pre-25 year olds are talking about the R35?!
> 
> Unless your exceptionally fortunate I cannot see how a very young 20 ish lad can afford to just buy a £55,000 car let alone run, insure and maintain the thing. I didn't know we had premiership footballers on this forum... :nervous:
> 
> ...


I am sure the R35 costs a lot less in most countries, but here in Singapore the Prem. Edition with a few extras is costing me $299,000 (Sterling/Singapore exchange rate = 2.70)
It is not just the GT-R that is expensive, all cars cost considerably more here in Singapore...


----------



## stevie nux (May 3, 2008)

23 and got #7 of ther34 gtr's and love it


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I was 24 when I bought my first skyline (R32 GTS-4) and I was still 24 when I sold it and bought my current R32 GTR. I'm now 28 soon to be 29.


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

JP_Tuner said:


> I was 24 when I bought my first skyline (R32 GTS-4) and I was still 24 when I sold it and bought my current R32 GTR. I'm now 28 soon to be 29.


Lucky you. I can really use a R32 while waiting for a used one here in the US.


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am 24 years old and I receive my R34 GTR in 3 weeks.
I am happy as a child who waits for his toy .


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Even though my GT-R isn't R35 I'll answer, other people seem to do so.
Living happily with my R32 GT-R, I'm 18


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

Sly76 said:


> I am 24 years old and I receive my R34 GTR in 3 weeks.
> I am happy as a child who waits for his toy .





Zabijak said:


> Even though my GT-R isn't R35 I'll answer, other people seem to do so.
> Living happily with my R32 GT-R, I'm 18


So lucky, both of you and countless many others. I was 15-16 in when I first saw the R32 in a Car & Driver magazine. I have been wanting it and monitoring the progression through R33 and R34 to the present R35. Even with the then Motorex, any GT-R's is still out of my reach. I will be happy with any of them...so envious of you guys. I will get my toy one day, just don't know when yet.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi. I'm 27 from Malaysia. Taking delivery next week. 

The car cost me RM750,000/= here which is around USD 239,000/=

Might as well be taking a 599 Fiorano GTB in the States for these kind of price but oh well, Malaysia and their taxes..


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

wow...., thats a lot of dosh for a GTR - you must be keen? - bet there's not too many others going about?


----------



## frankc Z (May 1, 2008)

Turning 20 next week (May 23), with my R35.:clap: (Bangkok, Thailand)


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

frankc Z said:


> Turning 20 next week (May 23), with my R35.:clap: (Bangkok, Thailand)


Just curious...how much does it cost for a base version R35 over there in Thailand. Meaning the cost out of your pocket by the time you drive out of the dealer. I think it costs a fortune.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea our tax structure here is ridiculous. Its 285% for cars like R35. Yea I'm keen on this car. Has whole set of Mines kit on order now. Just needa convince one of the engineers to fly over here and install them for me . 

And I paid every single cent of the car. Going to send me broke for couple of years.


----------



## frankc Z (May 1, 2008)

otakki said:


> Just curious...how much does it cost for a base version R35 over there in Thailand. Meaning the cost out of your pocket by the time you drive out of the dealer. I think it costs a fortune.


Not sure exactly, but should be about 300%. I paid 8.7 million Thai baht for the Premium in Ultimate Silver which should be equivalent to around $280K US.


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

First said:


> Yea our tax structure here is ridiculous. Its 285% for cars like R35.
> And I paid every single cent of the car. Going to send me broke for couple of years.





frankc Z said:


> Not sure exactly, but should be about 300%. I paid 8.7 million Thai baht for the Premium in Ultimate Silver which should be equivalent to around $280K US.


 I'm getting dizzy............


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea Otakki. Imagine the kind of crap we're taking from the overzealous and greedy government. Its just ridiculous. I just got quoted yesterday by a dealer here a Ferrari 430 Coupe which would cost RM1.6million and F430 Spider RM1.9million. That is roughly USD 600,000! ffs.......


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

600k USD for a 430 spider!!!!!!!! - these cost about 140k GBP over here i.e. 270k USD at current exhange rate - can you not import one from US or UK???, or are the taxes prohibitive??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

luxury tax. before you feel too much sympathy for people in hk, sg, ml and thailand, you should ask them what percentage of their income they pay in income or corporate taxes... the gt-r in hk has about 100% tax on it. but the top level income tax is 15%.... oh, and before anyone says how easy we have it in japan, i pay 50% income tax...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

guess its a bit of swiings and roundabouts then - they taketh with one hand and giveth with the other!

top rate of income tax over here is 40% plus we pay vat at 17.5% on just about everything too.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

supracat said:


> 600k USD for a 430 spider!!!!!!!! - these cost about 140k GBP over here i.e. 270k USD at current exhange rate - can you not import one from US or UK???, or are the taxes prohibitive??


It doesn't matter if you import one personally. You will get tax either way. It might be a lot easier on the wallet if its used. But if new, the way around it.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Income tax here for Malaysia is 28% on the highest bracket which I am paying. And there's 10% service tax and 5% local sales tax for most consumer items that marks up all retail products.


----------



## jamiedon (Apr 13, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> luxury tax. before you feel too much sympathy for people in hk, sg, ml and thailand, you should ask them what percentage of their income they pay in income or corporate taxes... the gt-r in hk has about 100% tax on it. but the top level income tax is 15%.... oh, and before anyone says how easy we have it in japan, i pay 50% income tax...


Thats true, I live in Singapore and pay max 25% income tax, sales tax (vat) is 7.5%...so obviously a big diff from UK, Tokyo etc.
I did pay equiv 112 quid (299Sing$) for my prem edition R35 with a few extras tho...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

we often think the UK motorist gets a hard time but sounds like its pretty much the same wherever you live


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

26 but wont be buying tell im 28 prob


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> oh, and before anyone says how easy we have it in japan, i pay 50% income tax...


Man, I knew it!... I can never find an answer to it until you mention it. I have always known it must be really high there in Japan, but no one can give me a definite answer. I think everyone there is in such a denial they just don't want to think and calculate how much tax they are paying.

Anyway, it seems like we are all getting raped by the income tax and other various taxes.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

and dont forget the petrol taxes too!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

how much does it cost in Japan for your license and all? I know that its really expensive.


----------



## TBM (Apr 16, 2008)

29...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

In Netherlands top rate tax is 52 pct. We pay 19 pct VAT + on cars a luxury tax and for the thirsty cars an additional tax. The GTR will cost app 115 K (which is 10 K less than quoted initianally due to lower carbon emission than expected). Our Gasoline prices are the highest in Europe and as a samll extra we pay About 80 Euro a month for road tax. After paying all that at least the roads are in good condition!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Amazing, 4 pct between 17-21. Happy I wasn't that fortunate at that age as I would have killed myself for sure in such a car!


----------



## GTR or Not?? (Feb 13, 2007)

About to order mine tomorrow! after much deliberation in deciding should I, shouldn't I blah blah blah 

25 at present, but delivery being in 2010 I'll be 27 by the time I actually get my hands on it 

Previous motors:
Corsa @17
PUG 106 GTI @ 18
Impreza P1 @ 19-20
Another Impreza P1 at 20-21
Mazda Rx7 at 22 - Sold after 4 months though
Impreza Turbo @ 22-23 someone hit me on the motorway and wrote it off so then went on to -
BMW e46 M3 Convertible @ 24

Got a feeling the GTR will be by far the best yet!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

GTR or Not?? said:


> ...
> Got a feeling the GTR will be by far the best yet!


Are you sure?


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

32....


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

GTR or Not?? said:


> About to order mine tomorrow! after much deliberation in deciding should I, shouldn't I blah blah blah
> 
> 25 at present, but delivery being in 2010 I'll be 27 by the time I actually get my hands on it
> 
> ...


interesting car history...just out of curiosity could i ask how much the insurance was on a P1 for a 19 year old?


----------



## GTR or Not?? (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it cost me somthing silly like £2k but can't remember the exact price.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

do you consider it was money well spent??


----------



## GTR or Not?? (Feb 13, 2007)

supracat said:


> do you consider it was money well spent??


yep, loved the car so why not!


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm 26.


----------



## GTR2009 (Jun 25, 2008)

44, but 45 when it arrives


----------



## targa (Feb 24, 2008)

Am I too old to buy one at 63?


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

never to old to buy one after all you cant take your money with you


----------



## targa (Feb 24, 2008)

If I buy one I'll never bother driving my other cars GTR R33 & R34


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

very true i just dont have that problem because of living in the states


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

targa said:


> Am I too old to buy one at 63?


I'll be 64 when delivery comes round (292 days to go!). 

1000 miles on the clock and then Nordschleiffe here we come!

Go for it!


----------



## srh (Jul 1, 2008)

a few month to late to my 40th birthday :bawling:


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

24.....


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

targa said:


> Am I too old to buy one at 63?


The car for "ANY ONE, ANY TIME, ANY WHERE"


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol, I'll be 41 when I get the car but hoping to still have it when I'm 63


----------



## baldilocks (Jul 4, 2005)

40


----------



## aino1969 (May 22, 2008)

39, will be almost 41 by the time it arrives in March 2010


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

33 next year. thanks


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

22 but 23 by the time it arrives.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

21...close to 23 when it arrives


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

jae said:


> Bought GTS @ 36, GTR @ 40.
> 
> For the 'still young inside' respondees, one of my favourite quotes:
> 
> ...


Very good indeed! :chuckle:


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

35 when she arrives


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

51 but very very young at heart


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm 33.

There are 16 guys between 17 and 21 that will get a GTR.  

I got my first car at 19, and it was a 100.000miles honda CRX...:bawling: 

I wonder what kind of insurance premium they will pay... :runaway:


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 28, 2007)

45+ when receiving my GT-R in June 2009 :thumbsup:


----------



## BQF (Aug 2, 2008)

If I finally have the b8lls to order one, I'll probably be 38!

(35 now)


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've decided this poll is ageist! Why are some groupings 5 years, some 10 and some much more? I want my own group!!


----------



## GTRONP (Jul 12, 2008)

hehe first post,

19 years old

GTRs are pretty cheap here... :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

not happening here sadly


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

21 ...


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm 31 now.
33 by the time mine arrives. (been told expect Q3 2010 for delivery )


----------



## wilk3sy (Aug 15, 2008)

21 know..... erm out 50 by the time i afford 1!!! lol! looks like im on the scratch cards n horses!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

23, been told to expect 2010 Q2


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Im 20, got an r32 gtr


----------



## BULL2006 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm 24 years old, but at the date of delivrery (april 2009) I'm going to my 25 years old !:nervous:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

34.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm 28. Owner of a 34 GT-R.


----------



## targa (Feb 24, 2008)

I picked my verynew and very red R35 up about 7 weeks ago
I'll be 64 next Feb.
And it really an amazing car
As quick as my modded R33 and R34


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

targa said:


> I picked my verynew and very red R35 up about 7 weeks ago
> I'll be 64 next Feb.
> And it really an amazing car
> As quick as my modded R33 and R34


Youngster! I was 64 in October and hopefully will still be when mine is delivered next year (in April I'm told!!)........


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wish i could go for a 35 , il wait until all the hype has calmed down

got my 34gtr when i was 25..


----------



## XPat (Nov 18, 2008)

41 - Have been driving mine around Tokyo for the last month. Just coming up for its 1000km check here.


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

im 20, probably be 22 before i can get my first.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

DonDavidson said:


> im 20, probably be 22 before i can get my first.



all I could afford at 22 was a rather aged VW polo derby classic saloon


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> all I could afford at 22 was a rather aged VW polo derby classic saloon


only thing thats holding me back is my inability to find insurance at less then 5 grand..


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Insurance? Do we have to have insurance?


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Insurance? Do we have to have insurance?


LOL....if i had a beautiful machine like a gtr i'd deffinetly want it insured, just cause i have faith in my own ability to drive safe doesnt mean i have faith in everyone else


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

what sort of jobs do GTR R35 owners have? if you dont mind me asking
mainly the younger buyers 18- 25, how can you afford such a car at that age??
and any one else, was just curious


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

24....but 25 when it arrives


----------



## Dubai_GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

27 .......


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

FlowersGTR said:


> what sort of jobs do GTR R35 owners have? if you dont mind me asking
> mainly the younger buyers 18- 25, how can you afford such a car at that age??
> and any one else, was just curious


I'm fed up with this thread. First of all you tell me I need Insurance and now you imply I need a job.... :blahblah:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Im 100, hoping something can excite me at my age:clap:


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Im 100, hoping something can excite me at my age:clap:


try viagra
LOL
sorry that may have been too much


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

an 18 year old would be better than Viagra:chuckle:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

35 now 35 when she lands....
had many new cars but the anticipation on this one is killing me after driving it at the Nissan race academy..
previous cars

corsa 1.4...lol...we all start somewhere
bmw 325tds
supra 3.0 twin turo..uk car 1999
lexus gs300 sport
shogun 2.5td
golf vr6
escort cosworth
scooby wrx 94
scooby wagon
p1 standard
then another p1 350bhp
evo 5
evo 8
r34gtr


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice list.
My first ever car was a ford escort 1.6 diesel van! and no it wasn't a turbo diesel! damn that car was slow.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

How many of you have had this as a 1st car ????

Hillman Hunter :smokin:

CJ


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

this is my 3rd car.....even though first car wasn't really mine


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Was 23 when I bought my R32 and I'll be 25 in August. This is my 9th car and best I've ever owned!

1985 Nissan Maxima (the brick)
1992 Honda Civic EX Coupe
1999 Dodge Ram Sport 1500 Extended Cab
1995 Honda Accord EX
2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg Ed.
2004 VW Jetta GLI
2005 Mazda RX-8 Touring
1996 Nissan Silvia S14
1992 Nissan Skyline GT-R


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

38


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

:clap:33 just


----------



## jailer (Mar 10, 2008)

38 last Sunday. Special black 4 wheeled present arriving Tuesday! Better than Christmas Morning!

History:
Nova sr
Nova GTE
Astra CD
Astra GTE
Carlton GSI
Carlton 24v GSI
Cosworth 4x4
R33 GTR
R34 GTR
Vivaro van
R35 GTR


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Just ordered mine on tuesday, I was 30 in March. This is my birthday present to myself too. 

I've had:
Polo GT
Merc A190
Civic VTI
Integra Type R
Supercharged S2000
Clio Trophy
Megane R26
and I currently share an S14 200sx for the track


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

33 Years old and she is sitting on my drive 50 miles old !!!!!opcorn:
The 2 year wait was so worth it !!!!!


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

38. Collect car in 5 days!


----------



## Bruva (May 23, 2009)

Im 20


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Bet you youngsters wish you had all my experience to drive your new car .......

JohnK

Aged 64 1/2


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

39 as of yesterday:bawling:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

24 now, but I will be 25 when I take delivery in March/April 2010:clap:


----------



## h2hummer (Jul 7, 2009)

*ge*

i ws 22 when i bought my r34 gtr..


----------



## h2hummer (Jul 7, 2009)

*age*

i was 22 when i bought my r34gtr

before

18 vr6
19 civic coupe turbo
20 2.0l turbo mitsubishi eclipse
22 r34gtr/ gsi zafira
22 humeer h2

still got the h2 nd gtr


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

30 years old

Previous cars since 17

Pug 205 Diesel
Nova SR
Astra GSI 16v Mk3
Nova 2.0L 16V
Transit TDI
Scooby WRX
Escort RS Turbo with 4x4 cosworth running gear
Sierra Sapphire cosworth
Legacy turbo
Evo 8
R32 GTR
R35 GTR


----------



## TheDeadPrussian (Dec 8, 2008)

43 years old.

Car History (not all consecutive, many owned at the same time):

Ford Escort 1.3L
Truimph TR7
Saab 900
Nissan 100X
Renault Clio 1.2
Renault Megane Coupe 2.0
Original Mini 1275 :smokin:
BMW e46 330i Coupe (x2)
BMW Z4 3.0i
BMW e46 M3 
BMW 530d
BMW Mini Cooper S
Range Rover Sport HSE
Porsche Carrera (997)
Porsche Carrera S (997)
Porsche GT3 Clubsport (997.1) :bowdown1:
BMW X6
BMW 120d Convertible
Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TDI
R35 GT-R (SatNav, Black Edition due Oct 09) :wavey:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

28,

Black edidition, Black, arrives on the 28th.

Been driving 06 transporter for the last 2 years.

1st post, get in thier.


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 15, 2009)

36

Taking my Audi S5 to Benfeild,Newcastle tommorrow to get a price and take a GTR out for a test drive,will be interesting to see how they compare.

Joining you tonight with my first post also E5,Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

test drove one a year a go, have never looked back.

S5 will feel like a bungalow, when you drive the GTR

Good Luck.


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers E5 :thumbsup:

Just hope if i like it i can get a finance package to match my budget or i may have to wait a little longer,we will see :nervous:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*52*

Black, Blacik Edition also arrives on the 21st


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

30 years young!


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

should have grouped 31-41 , I would have just squeezed in, ;0)


----------



## Andy Sargeant (Jul 11, 2009)

So I could be the oldest at 54 ?

Andy.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Andy Sargeant said:


> So I could be the oldest at 54 ?
> 
> Andy.



I'm pretty sure i read about a 64 year old guy on here?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I'm pretty sure i read about a 64 year old guy on here?


Thats me - state pension coming soon so off to the Ring again to celebrate!


----------



## Andy Sargeant (Jul 11, 2009)

I will call you sir then, you keep going mate as it's unlikly I will catch you up, have fun.

Andy.

P.S. That makes me feel better.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Thats me - state pension coming soon so off to the Ring again to celebrate!


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My age has nothing to do with the cars I own and run !!!


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

R34 30 YEARS OLD BUT GOT MY 1ST GTR WHEN I WAS 25 AND NEVER LOOKED BACK


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

R35 GTR Black Edition, my first GTR at the tender age of 24


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

alloy said:


> R35 GTR Black Edition, my first GTR at the tender age of 24


Whats insurance like mate? I'll be 25 when mine arrives.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

_shaun_ said:


> Whats insurance like mate? I'll be 25 when mine arrives.


Cheaper than my EVO9 some how, try Admiral they were very competitive on their quote!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

alloy said:


> Cheaper than my EVO9 some how, try Admiral they were very competitive on their quote!


Ok - thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

26


----------



## Gav S (Jul 22, 2009)

32 - Pick my R35 up tomorrow - Black, black edition......can't wait.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

I was 25 when i got my vspec II Nur explains why its broken but also explains why its going to be fixed you have to love a Skyline .


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

i was 24 when i brought it now 25.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

im 39,but feel 59 most mornings.then wene i see my skyline i feel 21 again.god that seems alifetime ago.


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Strange that Herman,- I'm 59 but feel 39 !!


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Forget age makes me feel 17 again everytime I get in the beast :clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Why can't I see the latest post on thus thread!:lamer:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I still can't see post updates on this thread:flame: It says -Today 02:55 PM
by _shaun_

But I have not posted at this time - can a Mod help?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> I still can't see post updates on this thread:flame: It says -Today 02:55 PM
> by _shaun_
> 
> But I have not posted at this time - can a Mod help?


Every time someone votes in the poll the thread goes back to the top of the list. Simple as that, no need for mods help lol.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

BNR32 @28 

BNR34 V-specII Nür @??


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm 21 and loving every second!
I bought my 32GT-R when I was 20.

Justin


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

36.


----------



## steelyblue (Sep 10, 2009)

24, Would have had it earlier if insurance was possible!!


----------



## speedy.kirby (Nov 18, 2008)

38 in the morning :wavey:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

30 now but when i bought her i was a mere 26....... oh how days have flown by..... lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

25

Mikey


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Just turned 32:runaway:


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

25 when i got mine.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

BTW - this thread started as an R35 thread. But the over zealous need for integration, moved the thread to defeat it's purpose...no matter how (in)significant.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Bought it when I was 19, 22 now.


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

26 when i bought mine, 28 now.


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

bought mine when i was 25 but now 26. does this apply to all skylines or just gt-r's?


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

i was 25 when i bouth mine and now 26. does this appy to all skylines or kust the GT-R's?


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Real Thing said:


> Forget age makes me feel 17 again everytime I get in the beast :clap:


Dead right! 
How much are you younger guys paying for insurance, or is that another thread?


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

42 now thick it was around 5 years ago I used Distinctive Cars of York to import it,


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

23:thumbsup:


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

24 .


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

28 years


----------



## clyde (Feb 14, 2009)

36 years young


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Im 23 and got a 500+ bhp GTR and when i was 20 had a 320 bhp R33 GTST. The GTR is the third car i have owned.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

24.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Bought myself a R32 GTR for my 30th birthday, Should be on my drive mid may


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

22 when i got the gtr im 24 now, key was for me not to waste funds doing up cars in my teens


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow didn't realize there were so many "mature" drivers on here. Makes me feel young only being 25  at least it sorts the 'man' racers from the 'boy' racers


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Had the ECR33 when I was 25, now sold. BNR 32 when I was 27. Now 29 and the insurance companies love me!

Jon


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

45, was 44 when I got my R35. I must've had some sort of misspent youth that lasted about 28 years longer than everyone else. Still, I got there eventually!

To be fair, I'd always wanted decent cars but, by the time I could afford them, they weren't worth having.

Good for you if you've bought a Skyline in your 20's, there's plenty of time for getting married, buying a house, having children, getting made redundant etc etc etc


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I dear, I've just stumbled across this thread.

61

Cars and I have photos of every one (brand new in capitals, hairy in red):-

Ford Thames Van
Ford Cortina 1500
Ford Cortina 1500 GT
Sunbeam Tiger 4.2 V8
Morris Oxford
Ford Corsair 2000 GT
Sunbeam Stilletto
Lotus Cortina
LOTUS ELAN SPRINT
MGB
Ford Cortina 1200
Ford Cortina 2000E
Daimler Dart SP250 V8
FORD CORTINA 2000 GT
FORD CORTINA 2000 S
FORD CORTINA 2000 Estate
FORD CORTINA 2300 GHIA ESTATE
FORD CAPRI 2.8i
FORD CAPRI 2.8i
FORD CAPRI 2.8i TURBO TECHNICS
CITROEN 2CV
RENAULT 21 TURBO
Mercedes 2000 something
NISSAN MICRA 1.0
Ford Sierra 2000
Ford Escort 1600
Ford Mondeo 2000 Estate
Renault 19
Ford Mondeo 2000
Rover 1600 something
Peugeot 205
Ford Granada 2.4
Ford Sierra 1600
Ford Mondeo 2000 Si
Nissan Skyline R33 GTR (with very good spec)


----------



## mmm281664 (Apr 5, 2010)

29 got mine 2 weeks ago


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

18 haha lucky me


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Mudflap, I don't mind admitting to 59 now!
I wish I could find photos of all mine:-

Sunbeam Talbot 90 Mk III
Lotus Cortina MkI (still got it)
MGC GT
Ford Cortina 1600E
Vauxhall Belmont (Astra GTE with a boot)
Ford Sierra XR4i
MG Montego turbo
Ford Sierra XR4x4
Renault 21 turbo
Skyline R33 GTST
Skyline R33 GTR

are the more memorable ones, also quite a few rubbish ones.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

JKGTR said:


> 18 haha lucky me


 Depends which GTR though really lol


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

18, BNR32 by the end of the year.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh, all those whipper snappers who don't know what real cars were or are ! LOL


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Bought mine when I was 19, had her for 3 years :thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

bought mine a month after turning 21


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

*R33 GT-R*

I 'bought' my R33 GT-R (at auction in JP) when I was 24, and it arrived in the UK 2 days after my 25th birthday - best birthday present EVER!!!


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

Was 17 when i got my R32 GTR


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

my first skyline was a gtst and the next one is a gtst with a gtr engine 

im now 23


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

i'm 26


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Pete G said:


> Thanks Mudflap, I don't mind admitting to 59 now!
> I wish I could find photos of all mine:-
> 
> Sunbeam Talbot 90 Mk III
> ...


Actually, I could tell some good stories about some of my sheds but I wouldn't want to own them again. 

Kindly PM me about your Lotus Cortina - especially if you are considering selling.


----------



## MadGTR (Mar 8, 2010)

26


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

22 I was


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

If I recall I was around 25


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

How do you 'youngn's' get insurance in late teens/early 20s on a group 20 car,- must have deep pockets??
Maybe I shouldn't ask!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Pete G said:


> How do you 'youngn's' get insurance in late teens/early 20s on a group 20 car,- must have deep pockets??
> Maybe I shouldn't ask!



Elephant.co.uk love me lol


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

Pete G said:


> How do you 'youngn's' get insurance in late teens/early 20s on a group 20 car,- must have deep pockets??
> Maybe I shouldn't ask!



my previous was a group 20,was 19 when i got it.
disgusting premium lol...

have had a few quotes for GT-R,between 3/4k which
isn't too bad i dont think. address plays a big part.


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

Made me feel better Mudflap....54 ( male half of bladebird)


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

I cannot belive that average is 30-39!?? WOW!


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

im 28 but got the car at 26...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

37.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

22 when i got mine. 550 horses scared the absolute crap out of me!

Not any more though......


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

34 and very happy here :chuckle:


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

31, bought it 2 years ago love it but love my gti-r just as much,


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

34 for me...


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

im 24


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

am 73, r32 gtr, only 475 bhp but working on it.at the wheels that is.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

bet thats messed the average up a bit lol.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Thumbs up @majestic ! Great to see that you will never get tired of or to old for sporty cars.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Mudflap said:


> I dear, I've just stumbled across this thread.
> 
> 61
> 
> ...


This quote is for my friend Majestic who has joined the thread.
One mistake - the Mondeo should read 2.5 Si, not 2000 Si, and I still run it.
(Didn't include the bikes).


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL

31

Never wanted to be in majority but... there you go


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Majestic could tell us all about one or two things he has owned and still does. (Including a rather nice R32).


----------



## jOh4n (Jul 10, 2010)

i was hoping to get a 34r for my 25th, to coincide with the 34r's 10th birthday. Alas i was delayed a year LOL

I am a bit surprised that is average age is the 30-39 bracket.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jOh4n said:


> i was hoping to get a 34r for my 25th, to coincide with the 34r's 10th birthday. Alas i was delayed a year LOL
> 
> I am a bit surprised that is average age is the 30-39 bracket.



This thread started off in the R35 section remember.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

25


----------



## malcs-skyline (Oct 1, 2010)

im 26


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

27 up!! :flame:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

over 100 road cars, too many to mention,also own a 1936 vincent 1,000, known as plumbers nightmare, purchased when i was 22 for £40, now almost priceless.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

majestic said:


> over 100 road cars, too many to mention,also own a 1936 vincent 1,000, known as plumbers nightmare, purchased when i was 22 for £40, now almost priceless.


Good evening Majestic,
Just left the pub talking about the Black Shadow we saw at Wings and Wheels.
Say to S that M would like to meet you both at the GTROC AGM.
Kind regards.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Good evening Mudflap, hope you and M are well, had day at home today, fancied a day off, didnt even clean car , lol. Not sure about agm but will look into it. Have to check wardrobe for decent attire. All the best. B


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

got my 33 gtr at 19 now 20


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^Ahhh C'mon! no need to put some salt on the wound :bawling: :runaway:

Maybe I'll finally get mine with 35 :nervous:


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was 25 when i got my first skyline R32 gts-t. I'm still 25 & now have a proper nissan skyline R32 GTR.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

41 but feel like a 30 year old


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> ^^Ahhh C'mon! no need to put some salt on the wound :bawling: :runaway:
> 
> Maybe I'll finally get mine with 35 :nervous:


sorry mate lol but i bet your glad your not paying my insurance cost


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

I am 21 with 4 years no claims bonus. Just slightly more than 900quid a year for my standard R33 GTR.


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

33 but gonna get my grandad in it this month at mallory he`s 87 could be a record for the fastest old git!!:


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm 22 and i have a R32GTR:clap:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

had my r33gtst at 18 (miss that car) sold that then r32 gtr at 20, now 21 getting too old.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

are we talking 35 GTR ? 

After just reading the 'Brake' thread i think it must be 10


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

23, was 21 when i bought mine 

Although did have to bend over for the insurance lol


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

im 28 but i did think i was 27 til the wife shot me down boo at least im still sort of young


----------



## WeaponX (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like I'm in the winning age. I still feel old.


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

Just turned 27, bought current car at 24 but started with other cars from age 18.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

57 

GTR for road, R1 for track:chuckle:


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

28 now,25 when purchased,it's nearly as old as I am!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

27 now was 25 when i bought mine.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

More like 19-35, thats what I think or Im to young (21).


----------



## rallyjohn83 (Aug 12, 2010)

28 was 26 when i bought mine


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

got my first one when I was 21


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

20 when I had my R32, 22 now with R34 GTR


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

24 just waiting on my BNR34 V-spec


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Whos the youngest GTR owner? Personally I got my Skyline GTR when I was 20.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I was 23 when I first got my lm.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Well ill try out for youngest.

bought a gts-t at the age 18.
then my gtr when a was 20.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

54 you'd think I'd know better or outgrown it


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

I got my first at 18, last year


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Excellent choice but hope you have a good job so you can afford the upkeep. GTR ownship is wonderful but not cheap


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

RonniNielsen said:


> Well ill try out for youngest.
> 
> bought a gts-t at the age 18.
> then my gtr when a was 20.


same as me


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

Im 23 and i thought that was quite young, i'd of loved to had one at 20


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

I am well aware of the financial implications that come with GT-R ownership. I saved my tax returns and got one in order to assure that I don't get screwed by a potential province-wide ban on Japanese imported vehicles (anything registered pre-ban is grandfathered in). The car is patiently awaiting my completion of school and me getting my career on track.

until then...


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

RonniNielsen said:


> Well ill try out for youngest.
> 
> bought a gts-t at the age 18.
> then my gtr when a was 20.


Lucky B*****d!! Insurance in Ireland would never let that happen.
I'm 26 and just got my GTR.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

backout said:


> Lucky B*****d!! Insurance in Ireland would never let that happen.
> I'm 26 and just got my GTR.


my insurance is 4000 pounds a year!

I only drive it 6-7 months a year.

Some insurance companys want over 10.000 pounds a year :O


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

im 22 owned my first skyline at 19 i pay 1800 pounds a year fully comp for my gtr which i dont think is too bad


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Bought mine as a 27th birthday present 

Should have bought one years ago but spent too much time & money on a 350Z


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

RonniNielsen said:


> my insurance is 4000 pounds a year!
> 
> I only drive it 6-7 months a year.
> 
> Some insurance companys want over 10.000 pounds a year :O


Say what :chairshot

I've had my first GTR since I was 20


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

freakazoid3 said:


> Say what :chairshot
> 
> I've had my first GTR since I was 20


Living in denmark, you can simply multiply by 3 ore so.. its retarded

my record is clean, and 4 years of driving... 4000 pounds.. the payment if i do make a crash is 3000 pounds...

if you buy a brand new car over here, theres 180% tax on it..

the tax on a R33.. 10.000 pounds, to get a set of numberplates.

F*ck you danish goverment..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

It would be cheaper to drive around unregistered and uninsured :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

got my first gtr r33 when i was 20 then moved on to a rx7 and now i'm back in the skyline world


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I was 25 when I bought my R33 GTR and costs me around £800 fully comp, with a clean license and full NCBonus.  I'd always wanted an R34 GTR, and when I went to buy one, at that time, the prices were silly (and still are), so had to settle with a BCNR33


----------



## GTR-Gazelle (Nov 29, 2011)

Im 22 but will get mine for sure when i hit 23.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

GTR-Gazelle said:


> Im 22 but will get mine for sure when i hit 23.


Be prepared for a high insurance premium, bought my 34 when I was 24 and the price was pretty high.


----------



## GTR-Gazelle (Nov 29, 2011)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Be prepared for a high insurance premium, bought my 34 when I was 24 and the price was pretty high.


Yeah I know, that's really going to drain me but I'm saving up my pennies so fingers crossed!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

19 year old here!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> 19 year old here!


Insurance must be interesting...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Insurance must be interesting...


Not really 19 sorry, just remembering a thread on PH related to this  [19 year old buying R8 and asking where he can get insured]

I'm 30+


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

29 got it for my 30th birthday ;0


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

23 and £1600 insurance not to bad :thumbsup:


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

30...


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

new owner
64


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can't believe I'm in the 40-50 bit. 
Though £230 fully Comp has its advantages


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

the body is 62 but my head is still 18.:GrowUp:


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

21 

Msg2short


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

23 years old just about to turn 24 
Hoping the insurance drops when I hit 25.
I'm currently paying just under £1400 a year. All mods declared 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

36.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bought my 34 when I was 23. Still got it but now it's doubled in "value" lol.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

bigr20 said:


> 23 years old just about to turn 24
> Hoping the insurance drops when I hit 25.
> I'm currently paying just under £1400 a year. All mods declared
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I had the same hopes but it didn't make much difference to the premium. Getting a speeding ticket did though :chuckle:


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

38 for Me - looks like I am the old guy on the forum! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roars said:


> 38 for Me - looks like I am the old guy on the forum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hardly. 72


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

28 when I first got my GTR-33 and 40 now with my GTR-35.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

24. Pay £1000 on insurance for my Stage 4.25, which I was pretty pleased with!


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*age*

i am 66 and still have a gtr r32 and a subaru legacy rsk manual twin turbo:clap:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

zed1 said:


> Hardly. 72


68.

A couple of old Jacks on the Forum. :chuckle:


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I am 64 and recently bought my first Skyline R33 with 650bhp


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Armchair face said:


> i am 66 and still have a gtr r32 and a subaru legacy rsk manual twin turbo:clap:


Fair play to you


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

zed1 said:


> Hardly. 72


top man!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I just turned 36; I would have bought one earlier, but they only recently became available in the US


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

just turned 30 and got an r32 gtr


----------



## maildcampbell83 (Oct 17, 2016)

33


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

Not sure if this counts since the whole USA 25 year rule. But I bought the car when I was 30.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Im was 25 when I got mine


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm 24 and have just bought an R32 GTR


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

I got my R33 skyline GTR at the age of 20  Got bent over by the insurance company but it was all worth it. Im 21 now and still getting bent but its all good. :thumbsup:

Hoping to get a R35 in the next following years to add to the garage

Life is short- Live it


----------



## eye121 (Oct 13, 2013)

54 and wish I'd done it sooner

But was 'only' 52 when I bought it....


----------



## raj_vr6 (Jan 4, 2017)

23 and thinking of buying one when I have made my mind up on r33 or r32!


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Got mine just before turning 30. I'm curious about the cost difference between the US and the UK. How much is a good condition R32 GTR on your side of the pond? That is to say, buying one that has already landed.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

20 when I bought my 32. Can see that values are only going up so got it knowing that I wouldn't be able to insure it for road use. 21 now and if any insurance company will give me a price it'll be on the road in April.


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Just put the deposit on my R35 GTR, Im 28 and pick it up in two days


----------



## Iwant1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Put a deposit down on a r34 gtr, just turned 30.
I need a name change


----------



## JonnyBCK (May 5, 2014)

Was 24 when i got my GTR and just bought my R34 GTR at 27


----------



## swang2 (Jan 13, 2017)

I got mine at the age of 24 I think. That feels like such a long time ago already


----------



## Brink109 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bought my R34 GTR when I was 22, 3 years ago, and I'm planning on keeping it for as long as possible


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Personnaly, too late. Haha. I'm 29 and don't have a GTR yet.

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

*29*

I picked up my 34 GTR at 29 - felt like I had been waiting forever but I guess most people probably feel like that!


----------



## Mofa (Jan 4, 2017)

That's nuts... how can some of you young dudes afford a GTR  I'm 32 and i still stuck with my shitbox s14


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Mofa said:


> That's nuts... how can some of you young dudes afford a GTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All relative I guess, I know 25 year olds with new Lamborghinis and Maseratis...
I am in Australia, not sure how that changes/compares to the UK.


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Bought mine at 28


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mofa said:


> That's nuts... how can some of you young dudes afford a GTR  I'm 32 and i still stuck with my shitbox s14


Most tend to wait for their mid-life crisis so you should be alright


----------



## Mofa (Jan 4, 2017)

Hahah thats true. I have about 15 yrs to save up  Hopefully there's still fuel left by then


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mofa said:


> Hahah thats true. I have about 15 yrs to save up  Hopefully there's still fuel left by then


There's always E85 :smokin: by then the R37 may be lighter and prettier with any luck.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I just turned 28 and I have owned mine 3 years now.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

40. Need a garage for it now!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

R35 btw.


----------



## Flatout65 (Jul 22, 2016)

*Age*

Hi everyone 
Bought mine when I was about 42 with a blown turbo 
Now spent the last 10 years welding and building 
And putting it back together hopefully this year
Just had total new knee replacement three weeks ago tomorrow 
So just surfing and chatting to some great guys cheers J60ff w


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

33  ancient.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

35 when I bought mine, best birthday present ever  

cor when I was 19 I was rocking a 300bhp Impreza....... good old days


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

16 when I got my my17 Nismo R35 this year, my rich daddy Sharm el-Sheik bought me it.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Chronos said:


> my rich daddy Sharm el-Sheik


A few years back I spent two weeks in your dad :runaway:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Was fortunate enough to buy mine at 24, 8 years on still got it and still love it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kal-El said:


> A few years back I spent two weeks in your dad :runaway:


Yeah He said He met/rented you in Thailand a while back


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Chronos said:


> Yeah He said He met/rented you in Thailand.


Not much I wouldn't do for a free holiday!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Yeah He said He met/rented you in Thailand.


Dread to think what the authorities would do if they caught you out there. Hands,feet,balls...all off!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mofa said:


> Hahah thats true. I have about 15 yrs to save up  Hopefully there's still fuel left by then


Not bad being able to write are the age of 2 lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> A few years back I spent two weeks in your dad :runaway:


I knew you looked familiar


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi guys, I think the point to own a car or to enjoy a car is down to if you are young may not have huge deposit for down payment I mean took a car out on finance and with huge debt on it, or if you slightly mature have good financial background to bought the car outright with no payment to made and actually to enjoy driven the car.

I wonder what percentage of owners the car is bought outright?
cheers


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tangoturbo said:


> *I wonder what percentage of owners the car is bought outright?
> cheers*


_Just guessing here...._

I would imagine that if you Own a 32/33/34 Skyline GT-R, It was bought outright and maybe half of R35 Nissan GT-R's are financed. 

JM2PW!


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

27 - R32


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I brought my R32 GTR at 29, Now 44! & still have it. 
Once finished my house renovations an R35 will join it. Probably will be an early 2008 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liam1122 (Oct 27, 2015)

R34 GTR, currently 26 but I purchased when 24! Nice to some guys around my age getting in on it ! Instead of all you rich older gentlemen ? ! Very happy to be apart of the community


----------



## R32gts4/gtr (Nov 25, 2017)

49 when I bought the vehicle on May 16,2017 now 50. Being in USA had to wait 25 years for the car, so actually 25 again


----------



## Johnas90 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have just got my r33 gtr am 27


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Thread like this always makes me feel old lol


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

37 years old


----------



## v96gts (Jun 1, 2016)

54 in April


----------



## Luigi9385 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm 34 & hunting my first GTR


----------



## mikele (Feb 4, 2017)

28 , r32 gtr


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Waz said:


> Thread like this always makes me feel old lol


All the young guys are getting loans and living with their mum. Don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Traill69 (Sep 20, 2016)

28 years old 27 when I bought the r32gtr


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Was 37 when I bought my my13


----------



## Timtrim (May 6, 2016)

31 when i got mine


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

I've just had a telegram from the queen


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> *I've just had a telegram from the queen *


Why the sad face Kal-El? You asked for this in the first place....

https://www.gov.uk/get-birthday-anniversary-message-from-queen

:chuckle:


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like I'm at the average age to be looking for a GTR


----------



## rcgalore (Nov 28, 2017)

Well.... I am on the states... Thus, I had to wait 25 years to be able to legally import the car....
Guess On the poll, I would have selected 30 years , as poll started back in 2005!


----------



## KamikazePlayboy (Jun 27, 2018)

28 going on 21


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

64 but would love to reverse the numbers


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

34, glad I wasn***8217;t able to buy one when I was younger. I would***8217;ve tore it up being an idiot.


----------



## FreakboX (Aug 8, 2018)

was 28 when i bougt it, now i'm 32 and still love it


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Was 29 when bought, now 35 and making it even better. 
Laws went better so 6266 gen2 here we go.
And yeah, still loving it.

Off topic, need to post/ be active so can sell old parts here..


----------



## Michaelrb26 (Nov 24, 2018)

Got mine at 25


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

Had a 32 aged 32, now a 33 aged 44, at this rate i'll get a 35 when im 55.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Cris_ said:


> Had a 32 aged 32, now a 33 aged 44, at this rate i'll get a 35 when im 55.


Actually you will be 68 when you get a 35. :smokin:


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

So who is the oldest?


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Had an R32 at 22 (cost £8500 in 2003!)

Bought my R35 at 26 which I’ve sold. Hope to own another one day.


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*oldest*

I think i might be the eldest when the thread started i was 60 yrs now i am 69 yrs old and still loving my cars.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Well not too far, I am 66 and still got a gtr

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*my cars*


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Armchair face said:


> View attachment 249587
> 
> 
> View attachment 249589
> ...


Coolest grandad ever! :smokin:


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

Thats what my grandchildren say.


----------



## stubert (Jun 24, 2008)

32 when I paid for the R32. 33 now and it’s on a boat


----------



## zef (Aug 24, 2013)

Im 34


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think the age of owners are very wide spread of Skyline ownership.
I was 29 when I brought my R32, now 46! Still drive it like it’s a new toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall (Dec 20, 2016)

I got my mine four weeks ago - I'm 57


----------



## lionfish (Oct 29, 2018)

wanted one years ago but could not afford it. Got one now (Katsura Orange) at 60, now 61 years young, and hope to be driving it for many years to come, beat that!


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

25 now, was 24 when I bought my R34 VS2


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

Slight curved ball, what about the eldest? I am 67. These days it feels like it to . Stay safe all.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I bought my R32 GTR when I was 20, now 36 but the GTR has been off the road for nearly 14 years hence my lack of activity on here!

Alex B


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

ffs can't beleive this thread is still running.. I answered it once before when I was aged 30.. and now again when I'm aged 41. Obviously my answers are different  (I think the forum has changed since so maybe that's why I could vote again?)


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> I bought my R32 GTR when I was 20, now 36 but the GTR has been off the road for nearly 14 years hence my lack of activity on here!
> 
> Alex B


haha - same boat mate. I guess there's a few of us on here then. I joined this forum back in around 2005, then I went dark for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a MNP 33 GTR when I was 25, had to sell it but yesterday I purchased a pretty special 32 GTR at 31, looking forward to being behind the wheel of one again. Just a shame we won't have any shows this year.


----------

